# Anti-Torque Rod pics



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

we have reach 1000 sold lets see your bow pics with the ATR


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Never heard a reply....do you make them for the New Breed Bows?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I can start it off




















Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Matt is the Man! These Anti-Torque rods are great!!!


----------



## DKime (Sep 14, 2010)

Not the best picture, but trust me. It's on there!!! :teeth:


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

how does it work ? can someone explain a little about it? also will it work on hoyts?


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am also interested in putting some of these curved rods on my Elites. Besides reducing lateral torque and having to move your sight to the right (right handed shooter), how is your arrow flight compared to the straight rod? Realized that the accuracy of any bow is only as good as the guy/girl behind the grip but have you noticed improvements in your grouping with these cable rod? Thanks,


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

No. I got rid of my GT's and am still kicking myself.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

I want to get another Ninja GT-500, 28.5", 60 lbs. with DLSCs on it. I'm sure Matt has a headache by now from "Mauling" all of my bows! LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What's the price on these? Interested in throwing one on my Vantage Elite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

30 something I think


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

35.00 shipped 45.00 shipped for pse version


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BEAR FOOT said:


> 35.00 shipped 45.00 shipped for pse version



What's the difference? I have heard about the rods your making....but this is the 1st I have seen them. So ya gotta fill me in a little :wink:


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

mongopino915 said:


> I am also interested in putting some of these curved rods on my Elites. Besides reducing lateral torque and having to move your sight to the right (right handed shooter), how is your arrow flight compared to the straight rod? Realized that the accuracy of any bow is only as good as the guy/girl behind the grip but have you noticed improvements in your grouping with these cable rod? Thanks,


Great question! I would love to hear exactly what these things are suppose to do also.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

standard is a single bend rod and pse version is a double bend rod they remove riser torque at full draw there for making the bow aim way better.


----------



## Ricky0970 (Oct 15, 2012)

Is someone going to explain how thes work.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

other say it helps with cam lean and smooths out the draw.it will also get your sight back inline with your arrow


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BEAR FOOT said:


> standard is a single bend rod and pse version is a double bend rod they remove riser torque at full draw there for making the bow aim way better.


I get the concept.....just didn't know what the difference was between the two styles.

As for making the bow aim better.....don't know about that. I have shot bent cable rods a good bit....and played with other versions. The bows don't aim any better for me...but they do make them more forgiving. I was going to get an Arc Tec bar for my Vantage Elite but don't really feel like spending 90 bones.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I get the concept.....just didn't know what the difference was between the two styles.
> 
> As for making the bow aim better.....don't know about that. I have shot bent cable rods a good bit....and played with other versions. The bows don't aim any better for me...but they do make them more forgiving. I was going to get an Arc Tec bar for my Vantage Elite but don't really feel like spending 90 bones.


ya you can get an ATR for 35.00 9 out of 10 say thier bow aims better. as for forgivness you are correct its a great simple product eveyone should have.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

standard --- and PSE versions


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BEAR FOOT said:


> ya you can get an ATR for 35.00 9 out of 10 say thier bow aims better. as for forgivness you are correct its a great simple product eveyone should have.


I agree....I have been complaining every since Hoyt went away from the bent cable rod a few years back. Well I have been complaining since I sold the extras I had figuring that Hoyt wouldn't do something so silly :chortle:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

hoyts bent cable gaurds are nothing like ours.ours let the cables come back to center.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BEAR FOOT said:


> hoyts bent cable gaurds are nothing like ours.ours let the cables come back to center.


I got that from the pictures....they are different...but I am just looking for them to do the same thing :wink: Holding better isn't something I need to worry about....just looking for the other benefits :wink:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

you will love it


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

PSE Evo


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

if you have a PSE you must have a Anti-Torque Rod you will love it!!!!


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

You should make one to replace Hoyt roller guards ...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Here's one on my GT500. You can feel the difference on the draw!


----------



## Wideback (Dec 11, 2009)

My Pulse


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's mine - I didn't know you guys invented it. Someone should tell Darton.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Here's mine - I didn't know you guys invented it. Someone should tell Darton.


thats cool but mine dont go arround a curve! good post tho?????


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

3 more headed my way! The rest of the bows are getting bent instead of a split harness. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfishwv1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wideback said:


> My Pulse
> 
> View attachment 1566162


This bow is SICK! Love the look


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Are these steel or aluminum? And it appears the are solid?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

CarpCommander said:


> Are these steel or aluminum? And it appears the are solid?


They are solid and made of anodized aluminum. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Does the PSE rod work on all bows? It seems if it would, that would help get the cables out of the way on my bow. Its a stock carbon rod with very lil clearance for fletching.


----------



## tackdriver (Jan 15, 2006)

how do you get one of these?


----------



## rjoe (Jun 6, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> if you have a PSE you must have a Anti-Torque Rod you will love it!!!!


Why do you say this about PSE? Do they benefit more than other brands?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

rjoe said:


> Why do you say this about PSE? Do they benefit more than other brands?


not more but man it helps a ton. everyone that has bought them for PSE love them.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

tackdriver said:


> how do you get one of these?


just pm me


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

CMA121885 said:


> Does the PSE rod work on all bows? It seems if it would, that would help get the cables out of the way on my bow. Its a stock carbon rod with very lil clearance for fletching.


the pse rod is for pse only


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

lets see some more


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Well, I cannot "validate" your Anti-Torque Rod any better than this .......... LOL!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice


Sgt. Fury said:


> Well, I cannot "validate" your Anti-Torque Rod any better than this .......... LOL!


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Really liking it on my Elite Pure


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

that bow is sweet!



Outback Man said:


> Really liking it on my Elite Pure
> View attachment 1569733


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

Matt, feel free to take a pic of my Wrath with the new threads and bent rod before you send it back to me....

Steve


----------



## 3D JOE (Aug 28, 2012)

Do they make them for a strother sr-71?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Outback Man said:


> Really liking it on my Elite Pure
> View attachment 1569733


That is sweet! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

Will the pse ATR keep the cables from contacting the factory string suppressor on a 2012 model pse?


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

For those using this rod on older Elites how is your vane clearance?


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Got one on my 2012 PSE V-DC and I don't have any cable contact. Really like mine, maybe it is in my head but my nice bow shoots even nicer now. Will get some pics up tomorrow. Will be adding one to my Axe for sure.


----------



## syazwanreno (May 15, 2011)

anyone have using it on a Vantage Elite?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Quick question.. I have one of these on my new to me alpha burner and the cables run into my string stop... Is there an after market string stop I could get to stop this??? Any ideas ..


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bow rattler


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurTracker (Sep 28, 2012)

Apache said:


> You should make one to replace Hoyt roller guards ...


I agree!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

thank you sir just ordered the bow rattler


Cdpkook132 said:


> Bow rattler
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

bambikiller said:


> thank you sir just ordered the bow rattler


I think they work better then stock anyways. Worth the 30$. And they can be offset


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

3D JOE said:


> Do they make them for a strother sr-71?


Matt just put one on my SX Rush and it works great.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## crestfire77 (Nov 6, 2012)

What type of bows will these fit I myself am interested and know a few others that would be as well....? 
Thanks 


2012 Mission Craze


----------



## benja (Jul 27, 2004)

Here is my Exceed with a Bearfoot bent rod


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes we do



3D JOE said:


> Do they make them for a strother sr-71?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

badtothebown said:


> Will the pse ATR keep the cables from contacting the factory string suppressor on a 2012 model pse?


it will not hit the stop


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

syazwanreno said:


> anyone have using it on a Vantage Elite?


several guys local are and love them


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Cool product, i just bent my stock pse rod. works great just had to change slides.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

benja said:


> Here is my Exceed with a Bearfoot bent rod


nice bow


----------



## B0wHunterB0b (Jan 6, 2010)

I have one on the way for my PSE EVO... cant wait.


----------



## missionperk (Jan 7, 2009)

my biggest question is how is this gonna affect my POI? really interested in these things


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

missionperk said:


> my biggest question is how is this gonna affect my POI? really interested in these things


You will end up moving your sight to the right (right handed) shooter after its installed. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missionperk (Jan 7, 2009)

as long as it doesnt change my vertical i'll be fine, just got my tape lined in on my hha and dont really feel like doing it again haha


----------



## missionperk (Jan 7, 2009)

Decided I have to have one of these. Pm sent


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok I am trying to get one of these rods for my VE....Bear Foot said to just send him a PM and I did a few days ago but I haven't heard back from him yet :noidea:

Does anyone know if I can just call his shop or something and order one over the phone?


----------



## missionperk (Jan 7, 2009)

Wondering bout that myself. I emailed the shop too


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

Give his shop a call. Every time I've called (during business hours) he's been there and spent all the time necessary on the phone with me to help out...Great guy to deal with...you can't go wrong with Matt. I have a Wrath on the way back from him right now that he put the bent rod on and a new set of threads...can't wait to get it...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sorry for the delay in getting back to everyone mon and tues are our league nights at the shop so when i get home i go to bed


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

so would these work on a Vector turbo? If so would i need new strings? as i just put new strings on my bow i would not want to do that. Or just remove serving for the roller guard


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

I would like one for my vector turbo as well. Are any made for hoyt?


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I got busy this week and forgot to give you a ring....I will call you in the morning when you open :thumb:


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

I eventually want one of these for my Bowtech Assassin. Do you already have some made for the Assassin? And are they still $35.00? You can PM me if you want


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Krash said:


> I eventually want one of these for my Bowtech Assassin. Do you already have some made for the Assassin? And are they still $35.00? You can PM me if you want


yes we do


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

I never seen a price might just me being blind but i need a pse and a standard with slide


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> I never seen a price might just me being blind but i need a pse and a standard with slide


thanks for the order


----------



## Willbas (Dec 6, 2012)

Just do not order when they are snowed in takes for ever to get to sunny California :wink: what is snowed in is it cold and wet:wink:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Willbas said:


> Just do not order when they are snowed in takes for ever to get to sunny California :wink: what is snowed in is it cold and wet:wink:


come out and hunt with me in late Dec and ill show you :shade:


----------



## Willbas (Dec 6, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


> come out and hunt with me in late Dec and ill show you :shade:


There is a reason I live in SoCalif I have been there and done that, and my knees like it here.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Willbas said:


> There is a reason I live in SoCalif I have been there and done that, and my knees like it here.


cant say i blame ya.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I have an Elite Judge If I were to install one of these am I going to see my cables in my sight picture ?


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

orarcher said:


> I have an Elite Judge If I were to install one of these am I going to see my cables in my sight picture ?


On my pulse, I could see the cables before I installed the bent rod. After the bent rod I can still see it, but not too bad. Not enough to get in the way of the pins


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

not very noticeable


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

just bought a 2013 answer, if i were to put one on it what all would i need to change? would the string stop still work or would it also need a bend in it to hit proper? do the cables come into the sight picture and if so how bad? does the 2013 really need one? first ive seen these and first elite ive bought so im kind of curious about these.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinfool84 said:


> just bought a 2013 answer, if i were to put one on it what all would i need to change? would the string stop still work or would it also need a bend in it to hit proper? .


It's not going to move your string, it's just going to move the cables. Your string stop will be fine


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

huntinfool84 said:


> just bought a 2013 answer, if i were to put one on it what all would i need to change? would the string stop still work or would it also need a bend in it to hit proper? do the cables come into the sight picture and if so how bad? does the 2013 really need one? first ive seen these and first elite ive bought so im kind of curious about these.


you will not have to bend anything and it will reduce torque at full draw it gets your sght inline with your arrow


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

Thx matt got the rod......:thumbs_up


----------



## benny t (Feb 5, 2008)

View attachment 1616659
View attachment 1616666
bear foot archery anti-torque on my answer


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

I ordered one and just got it. It sticks way back past my string. I think I may have gotten the wrong size. Its a 2012 answer. Can I just cut it off shorter? No way I could even draw the bow with the one I got. I ordered it from bearfoot last week.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

You need to cut it off there is a how to vedio on the Elite forms.


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

great thanks.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

benny t said:


> View attachment 1616659
> View attachment 1616666
> bear foot archery anti-torque on my answer


sweet bow


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

MICCOX said:


> You need to cut it off there is a how to vedio on the Elite forms.


i also put a video on here


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Will the bomar cable slide I have on my judge work with this rod ?


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Does it put the cables into your sight window at full draw?


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Bowtech11 said:


> Does it put the cables into your sight window at full draw?


Yes it does. However, it is not a problem. You get used to it and after a while don't even notice as you are focused on your target. I have very bright string/cable colors and don't really notice it anymore.


----------



## obsession76 (Feb 27, 2013)

obsession bows have the bent rods on them i guess they thought it was a good idea to...


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ordered one for a pulse today.


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

Do these work alright with the Saunders Hyper Glide slide? I just put a new slide on my bow and don't want to have to replace it for a bomar already.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

There is this new slide out and I wondered if it would work with the anti torque rod? I guess it is basically the same dimensions of the PSE slide. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1961317


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

I really wish it was also a string stop. That would be nice.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

wy_will said:


> I really wish it was also a string stop. That would be nice.


to close to knocking point


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Out West said:


> There is this new slide out and I wondered if it would work with the anti torque rod? I guess it is basically the same dimensions of the PSE slide. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1961317


have yet to try one


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

has anyone tryed this slide


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> has anyone tryed this slide


There are a few out there that have them now and seem to like them. I guess if anybody has the regular PSE red slide, they could test it on the anti torque rod to see if it provides enough clearance. This new slide is supposed to be the same specs as the stock PSE slide. It would be a nice pairing if they worked together.


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

I should know if the roller slide and bent rod will work in the next week or so.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

Have one on my hoyt bow i love it


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

shotime said:


> Have one on my hoyt bow i love it


both?


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

MN_walker said:


> I should know if the roller slide and bent rod will work in the next week or so.


Looking forward to your report. Seems like they would be a great combination if they worked together for enough vane clearance.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Another "Mauled" bow of mine with the Anti-Torque Rod & Center Circle String & Cables! Awesome.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

Sgt Fury that's a awesome looking bow


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Thank you. Matt put a lot of hard work into it!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

if its the same specs as the red pse slide probly wont work unless you use small vanes


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

are these made for martin bows


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

GB3YO said:


> are these made for martin bows


yes they fit martin


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Out West said:


> Looking forward to your report. Seems like they would be a great combination if they worked together for enough vane clearance.


want to know as well


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

BEAR FOOT said:


> if its the same specs as the red pse slide probly wont work unless you use small vanes


It pulls the cables 0.039 inches closer to the cable guard,at the least mine does compared to the red PSE slide,so pretty much the same cable pull.


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

BEAR FOOT said:


> to close to knocking point


It is close to my nocking point but it still clears. It would be nice so I wouldn't have to worry about my cables rubbing on the string stop with a bent rod.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

wy_will said:


> It is close to my nocking point but it still clears. It would be nice so I wouldn't have to worry about my cables rubbing on the string stop with a bent rod.


i see what your saying people that use a kisser would have a problem with it that way, we are working on a replacement stopper.


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

What are guys using for a slide on a ATR and an Answer?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Dooger said:


> What are guys using for a slide on a ATR and an Answer?


the ATR comers with a bomar slide


----------



## foggg81 (Dec 15, 2009)

does the anti-torque rod lengthen the DL??


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

foggg81 said:


> does the anti-torque rod lengthen the DL??


no it does not.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Belicoso said:


> It pulls the cables 0.039 inches closer to the cable guard,at the least mine does compared to the red PSE slide,so pretty much the same cable pull.


any word


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

sqt.fury--- there's no serving holding the peep in place. There's a possibility that it could dislodge when the string reacts from the shot and send the peep into the shooter's eye at a very high velocity.
Not good.


----------



## GDennis (Feb 18, 2013)

can you post a link to where to purchase this?


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*Atr*

nice piece...thanks Bear Foot


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

wut4dude said:


> nice piece...thanks Bear Foot
> View attachment 1641596


looks great


----------



## field (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi
Have a PM


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

field said:


> Hi
> Have a PM


replyed


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

more pics


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

wut4dude said:


> nice piece...thanks Bear Foot
> View attachment 1641596


Beautiful mothwing bow?


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

Where do I go to order one? The was a web address somewhere, but I can't find it now.


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, the roller slide and the bent rod don't provide quite enough clearance for Blazers on my PSE Vendetta XS. Close, but not enough. I think that with lower profile vanes you could make it work. Obviously, the Bomar slide moves the cables nicely out of the way, but the roller slide needs about .175 inch or so more offset in the rod to make it work. I like the rod a lot, though. Nice and clean.


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

Wy_will, it's kryptek yeti riser and kryptek typhoon limbs, Travis at Hidden By Design here on AT, did the dip


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

wut4dude said:


> Wy_will, it's kryptek yeti riser and kryptek typhoon limbs, Travis at Hidden By Design here on AT, did the dip


it is sweet looking


----------



## mrhappypantz (Apr 26, 2007)

seems like you would be limited to vane size with clearance problems?


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

If you use the Bomar slide that they provide, I don't see any clearance issues if installed as he shows on his video... Blazer types should work just fine.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Ddragon (Aug 29, 2012)

How can I get two maybe three of these. Two for a Hoyt contender and one for an ultra elite.

Thanks


----------



## field (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi
10 mm to install the rod on my bow (Pearson Advantage)
Thanks Matt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet looking bows


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

are these made for the obsession lethal force 2012 model?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

tcarter86 said:


> are these made for the obsession lethal force 2012 model?


yes


----------



## Uhfradarwill (Oct 30, 2012)

A fool and his money will soon part....


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Uhfradarwill said:


> A fool and his money will soon part....


dont we all


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*Atr*

...okay, here's a pic of my Scepter V with the ATR cut to the proper length


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

tcarter86 said:


> are these made for the obsession lethal force 2012 model?


What did you do to yours,should have a bent cable rod already as stock,or are you looking for more cable clearance?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

wut4dude said:


> ...okay, here's a pic of my Scepter V with the ATR cut to the proper length
> View attachment 1652154


that bow looks sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

You should make one for the Hoyt vector Turbo, I'm in one.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you just selling the rod? Or with a slider as well?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

comes with a slide


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

possum said:


> You should make one for the Hoyt vector Turbo, I'm in one.


we are working on something


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Would this reduce any draw poundage converting from a roller system?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kalcoone said:


> Would this reduce any draw poundage converting from a roller system?


Yes it does reduce the peak poundage a little


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Yes it does reduce the peak poundage a little


A little, as in 1-2 pounds, 5-7?

Any idea?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kalcoone said:


> A little, as in 1-2 pounds, 5-7?


It really depends on the design of the roller guard to begin with. On my Alphaburner going from straight rod to the ATR I lost 1.5 pounds


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

roller guard conversions we are testing are 3-5#


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


> roller guard conversions we are testing are 3-5#


Thanks. Might just bring it to ya, I live not too far from ya and work towards your area at least a couple of times a month. Are you familiar with Martin's TRG? Wife's got that on her bow and would love to go to a normal cable guide but can't afford to give up too much poundage on her bow or I may have to change limbs.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

i am and you can replace it with ours


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


> i am and you can replace it with ours


Much if any loss of poundage there?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

post em up


----------



## Ddragon (Aug 29, 2012)

Installed mine today. Seems to work very well. Put one on my contender elite and the other on my ultra elite. Was very tight on the ultra but got it working. Note. Make sure you use the supplied slider. I didn't at first ( lazy me) and the stock Hoyt binds at the bend. It does with the new slider. 

So I'm happy. My ultra 60 pound spiral x bow is real easy to hold and aim. The contender is around 58 or do with Gtx cams and is typically harder to hold is now much better. 

I like. But hopefully I never have to remove the one from the elite. Otherwise I'll have to pound it out.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Ddragon said:


> Installed mine today. Seems to work very well. Put one on my contender elite and the other on my ultra elite. Was very tight on the ultra but got it working. Note. Make sure you use the supplied slider. I didn't at first ( lazy me) and the stock Hoyt binds at the bend. It does with the new slider.
> 
> So I'm happy. My ultra 60 pound spiral x bow is real easy to hold and aim. The contender is around 58 or do with Gtx cams and is typically harder to hold is now much better.
> 
> I like. But hopefully I never have to remove the one from the elite. Otherwise I'll have to pound it out.




At our club, we have many archers with target Hoyt's using Matt's Anti-Torque Rods..... and with great success in competition! Yes, they are a snug fit, but work very well. I've got one on every one of my Elite bows. Great product!


----------



## Ddragon (Aug 29, 2012)

Ddragon said:


> Installed mine today. Seems to work very well. Put one on my contender elite and the other on my ultra elite. Was very tight on the ultra but got it working. Note. Make sure you use the supplied slider. I didn't at first ( lazy me) and the stock Hoyt binds at the bend. It does with the new slider.
> 
> So I'm happy. My ultra 60 pound spiral x bow is real easy to hold and aim. The contender is around 58 or do with Gtx cams and is typically harder to hold is now much better.
> 
> I like. But hopefully I never have to remove the one from the elite. Otherwise I'll have to pound it out.


Sorry, should be it doesn't bind with the new slider. Stupid iPad.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet i like to hear the reviews as for a snug fit if you take a 3/8 drill bit by hand and clean out the holes on any bow it will fit much better some have build up from the finishing on the bow. if i could get the 6061 rod slightly undersized i would but its just not available.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Sgt. Fury said:


> Yes it does. However, it is not a problem. You get used to it and after a while don't even notice as you are focused on your target. I have very bright string/cable colors and don't really notice it anymore.


so it just the prime tri gluid lol......


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

kgtech said:


> so it just the prime tri gluid lol......


or not


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

Ricky0970,
as you draw your bow, the distance between axles gets shorter and the cables go under increased tension. this tension is transferred to the riser through the cable guard and is multiplied exponentially by the fact that the angles the cables make is increased in relation to the offset from the guard and the fact that the leverage the cables have on the riser increases because the point of input moves away from the riser as you draw. 
the bent guard, decrease the offset's torque input by allowing the cables to run in a straighter line (decreased offset) where the tension is highest, when the bow is at full draw, there by reducing the torque input from the cables' offset. then, as the shot happens, the bend is situated so that the cables and slide are out of the way for the fletching, as it arrives at a point where contact would be made if the cables were still on the bent portion of the rod that reduces the offset.
it's not a new idea, I can't remember the make , but there were bows with anti-torque rods on them from the factory, years ago, they just never caught on back then because the cam profiles weren't as radical and ATA's weren't as short, so the torque they created was more manageable. the point is that today's bow are actually much more in need of this type of rod because of the higher cable offset angles from the short ATA's and the higher static tensions that the rigs operate under, in general. several other factors also add to the need, such as truly center shot rigs, mean more offset in the cable harnesses, which increase the torque input and more the radical cam profiles on today's faster bows, meaning greater peak torque input during the power stroke as they come out of the valley on the shot.
I can remember , years ago, guys that would bend their own guards, to do the same thing, when they first started showing up on bows from the factory. i'm thinking it was either Jennings or High Country that first started doing it, some time in the mid 80's...but I may be wrong about that.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Kalcoone said:


> Much if any loss of poundage there?


n o loss at all


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Apache said:


> You should make one to replace Hoyt roller guards ...


working on it


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Will these work on an assassin sd for my wife? If so I want one for my answer and her bow.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes pm sent


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Just placed my order folks.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Tag


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you make them in Silver for the Hoyt pce


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hookemaster19 (Jan 31, 2013)

Can you put one of these on a new Hoyt Charger???


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes you can


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Do you make them in Silver for the Hoyt pce


yes we do


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## nickname (Aug 15, 2011)

Does it work on a Mathews instead of the roller guard thing


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

nickname said:


> Does it work on a Mathews instead of the roller guard thing


not yet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got mine for the answer and my wifes assassin sd. I am getting ready to fit them now. Thanks for the fast delivery and a free bump for you.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Darkbain said:


> Just got mine for the answer and my wifes assassin sd. I am getting ready to fit them now. Thanks for the fast delivery and a free bump for you.


Thanks for the order


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Mar 1, 2013)

Is this necessary on a '13 Obsession Lethal Force 2?



Sent from the Mothership...


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Matt!

Can i get these in any color? As long as the color is black or silver? I'm gonna need two of these.

Thanks.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

we make them in black or silver


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Wish these were made for Hoyt Carbon bows!


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

No pink rods yet?


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

Darkbain said:


> Just got mine for the answer and my wifes assassin sd. I am getting ready to fit them now. Thanks for the fast delivery and a free bump for you.


Very interesting that I have one on my answer and am looking to get one for my girlfriends assassin sd.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

not yet im working on it


----------



## casador1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you make one for the ProComp and Alpha Elite?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

casador1 said:


> Do you make one for the ProComp and Alpha Elite?


yes we do


----------



## casador1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Works great on both. We finally got a chance to shoot them both the other night.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet


----------



## mx2hunter (Jun 20, 2010)

I have an apa any chance you have tried them on a black mamba? I would like to give it a whirl. every little bit helps I guess.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

mx2hunter said:


> I have an apa any chance you have tried them on a black mamba? I would like to give it a whirl. every little bit helps I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


as long as it dont have thier roller guard it will work


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Put one on my Hoyt Katera and it is working like a champ!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

good to hear


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

still waiting for mine. Cant wait to try er out


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

work with Saunders HyperGlide slide?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bigbucks170 said:


> work with Saunders HyperGlide slide?


haven't tried it personally yet but i believe some have used it


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

can you make me one for a hoyt lazertec? thanks bob b.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone have pics of a anti torque rod on a Dominator?


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

I checked the website, how do you order one of these and how good are they for the elite answer, thanks. ohh how much do these run.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

standard\ are 35.00 and PSE version is 45.00 our paypal is [email protected]


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

lots of orders today


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

Love mine on my Answer


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

looks great


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Any one have one on a Hoy pro comp xl? thinking about one but not sure if it will work.


----------



## Older Archer (Sep 17, 2012)

Just got mine yesterday. I will install today and take pics.

Thanks Matt for speedy delivery.:clap:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

it will work


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Got mine on today. Work great. Thanks Matt!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet looks good


----------



## wiesmanr (Nov 3, 2005)

do you make these for a New Breed Eclipse? Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes we do


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just installed on my Strother Rush XT!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

looks great


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Seen a couple posts about a video but can't find it. Is it still posted?

I know you have them for PSE (Dominator) but what about a Bear Truth 2?

And since I've had to twist the yokes on both these bows will I need to untwist them after installing an anti-torque rod?

Thanks.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes we have them for bears. if your bow is tuned it wont change that just will have to resight as you will hit right on right handed bow and left on left handed bow


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1965888

heres the vids


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Bear Foot.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

here is mine


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

that bow is sweet


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

Did you check if you could make one for a Athens recluse . The factory can't even talk about it.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a call in


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

pics we need pics plus gives you a chance to show off your rig


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Rohde009 (Jul 11, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

was out of town for a couple days but we are back and ready to fill orders.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I should be ordering two PSE versions here in the next day or so


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sounds good let me know.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Are they still $35 and do the normal single bend fit NBA bows? I am thinking about giving one a try to see how I like it. If I like it, would you do multiple purchase discounts (I have 6 total bows)


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday from Matt and it fit like a glove. Had to move my sight over a bunch. Was 4.5 inches to the right at 30 yard. Lol thanks again matt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

anytime looks good


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt

lets see some more


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

Just sent paypal payment for 2 PSE ATR's

thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the order


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

Order & payment sent


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Hoyt roller guard replacement version ready yet?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the order

hoyt one almost


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

sent payment cant wait to try


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the order


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

b u m p


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

post em up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gdroberson (Oct 28, 2012)

need price for a new elite answer 2013 and how to pay


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

35.00 and you can paypal us at [email protected]


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Got mine today and put it on and this thing is cool eliminated all cam lean at full draw . Great product great design . Thanks Matt Brown


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

looks great glad it helped


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

have mine ordered , can't wait to get it on my pulse


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Have one on my Pulse and ordered one last week for my 13 Hunter. Looking forward to getting it installed.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Matt money sent. Thanks and Happy 4th!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks for the orders guys


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Pm sent....payment on its way. Thank you.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello...anyone there?


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

cant wait till mine gets here so I can start tinkering around


----------



## Bowayne (Jul 21, 2010)

What about the Creed?


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

hoping mine gets here soon, talked to matt he said with the holiday it was slower shipping and they were running low on stock maybe by the end of the week so i can shoot with it on this weekend


----------



## Bowayne (Jul 21, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

ShootingABN! said:


> Hey Matt money sent. Thanks and Happy 4th!


Hey Matt, could you PM shipping information?
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Hope to see mine soon ready to try it out


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Would this work on a Bowtech General???


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

ShootingABN! said:


> Hey Matt, could you PM shipping information?
> Thanks
> Aaron


wouldn't mind an update on my order either please


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Would this work on a Bowtech General???


I would say NO. Several reasons! Roller guard. Other is they have different deflection limbs. For a right handed bow the limbs on one side are differant on the left side. Keeping the cam lean in check.

Peace 
Hall


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

ShootingABN! said:


> I would say NO. Several reasons! Roller guard. Other is they have different deflection limbs. For a right handed bow the limbs on one side are differant on the left side. Keeping the cam lean in check.
> 
> Peace
> Hall


Yup. I didn't even think about that. Oh well, it shoots good enough with the rollers.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

jjtrain44 said:


> wouldn't mind an update on my order either please


yeah me either. ive done credit card over the phone and that was 9 days ago. I was told I would have it by middle of this past week.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

just got mine through the mail today. thanks again


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

So you ordered yours on the 5th I ordered mine on the 3rd no rod yet


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

olemil4me said:


> So you ordered yours on the 5th I ordered mine on the 3rd no rod yet


nothing for me either, money cleared on the 2nd according to paypal so 11 days and counting


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

jjtrain44 said:


> hoping mine gets here soon, talked to matt he said with the holiday it was slower shipping and they were running low on stock maybe by the end of the week so i can shoot with it on this weekend





jjtrain44 said:


> wouldn't mind an update on my order either please





jjtrain44 said:


> nothing for me either, money cleared on the 2nd according to paypal so 11 days and counting


nothing in the mail run today, maybe tomorrow :sad:


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

jjtrain44 said:


> nothing in the mail run today, maybe tomorrow :sad:


nope not today! 14 days and counting still no update on my order :sad:


----------



## Ddragon (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Matt (Bearfoot) and anyone else.
I have the bent rod on my Hoyt Contender Elite and Ultra Elite, and I'm not sure, but I think I may be experiencing some cases where the right vane hits the string due to it being closer on full draw. I THINK this may be causing some of the arrows to deflect to the right? But I'm not sure. I figured I would be ok since the strings will get farther away from the vane as the bow decompresses and the arrow is released. But I'm not sure.

I'm shooting Eclipse 2312 with AAE plastifletch #23 and Easton Diamond vanes #280. They are pretty much the same size and shape

Also, I see that the PSE bent rod is straight at full draw and it looks like it moves the string away from the arrow at full draw. Would this work better on my Hoyt?


Would anyone care to comment? Thanks.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Matt any info on shipping????? 
Looking at your profile you were logged in today. I have sent 2 PM's Thanks.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

just an update everything will be cought up and shipped by fri. we were on vacation for about 5 days so please bare with us


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

we have a hunter version that will be ready to ship starting monday that will give more vane clearance


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the update Matt.

v/r
Aaron


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> just an update everything will be cought up and shipped by fri. we were on vacation for about 5 days so please bare with us


alright it's Friday so my slide should be in the mail and on its way to Kentucky! should get it first couple days of next week and have it on in time to shoot next weekend.....i'm hoping :clap:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

KY shows Tues.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

GA also shows TUES


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

well got mine today, and of course the weather was dreadful so never got to shoot before work. Only took *20 days *shipping time to get it , even pony express is laughing about that one. Real lack of communication by the dealer, so hope it at least was worth the hassle we shall see.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Bearfoot, check your pm's


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

bearfoot, check your pm's


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Another pm sent


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Heres another check your pm's


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Another check your pm's


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

also sent you another email


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Another check your pms


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone have his phone number? His web page isn't even working.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

i emailed you back earlier today. check your emails.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

chevman said:


> bearfoot, check your pm's


the only pm i got from you was at 9:02 and i just got on the computer but i emailed you back earlier


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Something wrong with your pm service?


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Wrong!!! I sent you a pm on the 11th with my address. You responded saying they are going in the mail tomorrow. Today i get yet another email from Candise Brown asking for my address AGAIN. What gives here?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

you may have but i cant go through every pm to see what paypal matches up with what Archerytalk name in a pm they are not connected so to try and sift through is impossible i emailed you on the 17th because there was no address on paypal, you sent it to me on the 18 and they shipped on the 20th when i went to the post office i would guess you will have them tomorrow!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Matt, Got mine. I will say from a business perspective communication can be improved! Be glade that your Thread is in the General section and not in the DEAL or Classifieds...... Because I had other people ask about negitive feedback.... But you are safe here. I would put in your Thread..... Inculed AT user name and paypal trans number with shipping address.... Aslo if you are going to be gone for a week or Two Please post so others will know you will not be able to ship your product..

Just words to help you... Archers helping Archers!

Thanks again
Aaron


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

ShootingABN! said:


> Matt, Got mine. I will say from a business perspective communication can be improved! Be glade that your Thread is in the General section and not in the DEAL or Classifieds...... Because I had other people ask about negitive feedback.... But you are safe here. I would put in your Thread..... Inculed AT user name and paypal trans number with shipping address.... Aslo if you are going to be gone for a week or Two Please post so others will know you will not be able to ship your product..
> 
> 
> Just words to help you... Archers helping Archers!
> ...


X2 on this post,* shipping was way too slow *and communication needs work. The product itself is fine easy install and i shot today with it on no issues there.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Get bent!!


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

Pink rods yet?


----------



## kennyelp (May 30, 2007)

Hope your still in business? Would like to use the bent cable rod on my Pearson Advantage, also will this work on a Mathews Conquest 4?


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

I need a pink pse hunter any luck.


----------



## Ob1.25 (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone heard from bearfoot lately?


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

???


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

Ready to send paypal as long as I know it will ship next week. Your PM box is full. Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

we are here just been very busy at store hard to even get on computer


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

back up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jjv101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Pm'd about strother wrath


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

replied


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

So if I put one of these on my 2012 EVO I'm assuming I'll have to readjust the center shot on my rest as well as my sight? Right now my bow tunes with the arrow way right of center.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

you may have to retune the bow, if it doesnt tune right now you may have another problem arrow spine cam timing or something like that. but this will help reduce torque and get your pins inline with your arrow.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## geocarr (Oct 14, 2013)

I ordered mine on the 10/16 and it should be arriving this week and I am looking forward to putting it on my Elite Answer. This is my first new bow in 25 years and my wife said I was only going to get one chance to outfit the way I want.
I wanted to ask you how your ATR compares to the Tilt Tamer?


----------



## geocarr (Oct 14, 2013)

geocarr said:


> I ordered mine on the 10/16 and it should be arriving this week and I am looking forward to putting it on my Elite Answer. This is my first new bow in 25 years and my wife said I was only going to get one chance to outfit the way I want.
> I wanted to ask you how your ATR compares to the Tilt Tamer?


Bump for an opinion as to how people believe the ATR compares to the Tilt Tamer?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

much cleaner look and just as effective


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Marked for later.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

boom!!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,
I installed a bent rod on my 2013 Hoyt Charger from bear foot and it works flawlessly. It's one the best thing's I've done to my bow.
Super nice guy and very helpful. Thanks much!!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Will they work on a elite E35?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes they will


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bburen (Nov 17, 2008)

anything on the hoyt roller gaurd replacement ? 2012 vector turbo


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

So is this a similar concept to the rod Prime uses? Just has a cable slide instead of the holes the cable goes through?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Nothing for the hoyt roller guard yet working with another machine shop


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Primes flex ours does not flex


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

What is the difference between this and a standard bent/curved/offset/whatever you wanna call it rod?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

mlima5 said:


> What is the difference between this and a standard bent/curved/offset/whatever you wanna call it rod?


on what kind of bow?


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> just pm me


Hey I have a 2013 prime impact. Will this work on it? Will it help keep cables out of my sight picture?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Out of the picture better than factory


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Dhass (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is my Brute X with new Center Circle strings and the anti-torque rod. I can't believe how much of a difference the new strings and rod make!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

looks great


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be ordering one soon. ... bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I checked out your web site. Which rod do you recommend for a Hoyt Alpha Burner? Standard or Hunter? 
I use 3" feathers and 3" vanes.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

hunter model with 3" vanes


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

Marked for later.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

subscribe


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

What is the difference between the standard and hunter rods? I got a used one off the classies a while back for my Strother,and wasn't aware there was 2 models,so curious which one I have or better yet if I may be served better with the other model..


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Hunter has 2 bends and gives more vane clearance


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ahhh gotcha.. Thanks!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## skylar1926 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey so instead of reading 25 pages of posts, I figured I'd ask..sorry I'm lazy..I have a 2012 Wrath and this product seems to improve the draw and shot? Anybody have specifics for the strothers brand improvement? Seems like a solid piece


----------



## skylar1926 (Apr 13, 2014)

Also any words on the installation process and re-tune


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

the strother brand super glide has been known to chew up cables. ours is a cut to fit and comes with instructions, very easy.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## skylar1926 (Apr 13, 2014)

So the standard would be good for my 2012 Wrath 2" blazers?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes it would


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Show them off


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## keyz (Jul 16, 2013)

Marked


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey guys! Any of you that have upgraded to the anti torque rods on a Hoyt.... Got the stock rod to sell? Selling my Vectrix XL and my stock rod is damaged.
Thanx!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Mahly said:


> Hey guys! Any of you that have upgraded to the anti torque rods on a Hoyt.... Got the stock rod to sell? Selling my Vectrix XL and my stock rod is damaged.
> Thanx!


i have one


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

This guy rules!!! (and makes awesome strings to boot!)


BEAR FOOT said:


> i have one


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a 2013 Diamond Outlaw. Will the Saunders Hyperglide work with your rod? What version will work with my bow?
Thanks.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## reezen_archer (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you ever had a customer install your cable guard rod on a Prime Impact?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes have sold lots for the primes


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tag


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

My "Hunter Style" arrived this past Friday and got it installed Saturday morning. I decided to try it with the Saunders HyperGlide and it seems to be working fine. It did move the cables into the right side of the sight window but not enough to bother me. A slight sight adjustment to the right was necessary to adjust the POI.

Overall...a good investment.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I have one on my GT500......as well as Matt's strings of course.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet bow


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mjhuey (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm curious which to order for my elite.. The regular or the hunter? Is there much difference between the two?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

the hunter gives you about 1/8 inch more vane clearance


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Thanks for the bump


hahahaaa!!!!!!! Perfect response lol, another bump for good guys


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Who is using one on an OA Evo over the factory attempt?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Got one on my GT500 . Really helped with left/right misses. 67 yards


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

oops sorry


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BULLETBUSINESS (Dec 11, 2010)

Will these work on my 2013 PSE Dominator with the flex rod? How does it mount?


----------



## jczhotbull (Oct 4, 2014)

I just order two, one for my diamond core and one for a velocity racer 4x4


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

B uh mp


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

I see from your web site there is a hunter version and a standard version, with the hunter version allowing more vane clearance...does this hunter version give less reduction in torque and cam lean than the standard model to accomplish this? I have a martin with alot of cam lean at full draw that I want to try to help out with one of these rods. I use blazer vanes and was wondering which model would be the best choice?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

They have the same reduction.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

BEAR FOOT said:


> They have the same reduction.


how is the extra vane clearance accomplished without moving the cables further away from the string than the standard model?


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tagged. I'll post mine when I get to my laptop. They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

How does it affect the bare shaft tune of the bow? Do you have to tune again when you install?


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Just ordered one for my Dominator


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

Pics of Hunter Rod on 2011 Martin Onza


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks good if there is clearance at brace i dont see how it can hit. the cables would be all the way forward when yhe arrow comes through.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Looks good if there is clearance at brace i dont see how it can hit. the cables would be all the way forward when yhe arrow comes through.


also..the arrows are landing in the target with the nock pointing up...was wondering if the slide is somehow hanging up in the beginning of the firing cycle..had it on the drawboard and it all seems fine


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont see how it could hang up.you have it pointing at the string parallel correct


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

They word great remove riser torque at full draw there for making the bow aim way better for me.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Tttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Flashclimber (May 3, 2013)

Anyone ever put these on a Strothers Moxie or a Hoyt PCE?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes i have put them on both including my own


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## duckn (Jul 26, 2011)

tagged


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone got one of these on an alphaburner


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes have sold several for alphburner


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

Just bought a hunter rod for my 2011 Pulse.


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

Just read thru here and watched install video. Will I need a new cable slide for my Pulse? I can buy a Saunders if I need to.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

No it comes with a slide


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Mike_W (Aug 15, 2013)

How do these work with a saunders hyper glide? Anyone try it?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

They work fine together


----------



## Mike_W (Aug 15, 2013)

Great I have a atr on one of my bows and am looking to try out the hyperglide!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Good deal


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

anyone have one of these on a bear bow? not much problem with cam lean on mine just wondering are there other benefits to using one.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes they reduce riser torque at full draw.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

What about the draw stops on a pse looks like the buss or control cable will rub?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

No have done tons on pse no problem.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

On my 2015 premonition if i move the stock slide bar closer to the arrow it rubs the bottom stop.Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh.


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Will this rod do that?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you referring to the string stop or the cable stop on the cam


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Cable stop the one on the cam(bottom cam)


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

We have never gad that problem.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Has anyone tried one of these on the Elite E35?


----------

